# Worth my time and effort?



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 24, 2011)

So I live near Mile Marker/Exit 170 on I-81 in PA. I was wondering if anybody has ever came through Wilkes Barre and looked around for a place to squat. 

NOW: Here's what's around me
Woods
CASINO
Gas Stations
Hospital
A club/resort
Woods
Woods
Aaaaaaaaand woods.

All you need to survive xD

Now, what I wanna know: Is it worth my time and effort to build a cabin/tree house for people to stay in? I can get the lumber myself. I'm also thinking of putting locks on the place...


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 24, 2011)

whats the situation with the locals? how about resources? fresh water and food?
it sounds pretty remote which means it could be a whole lot of fun, as well as a whole lot of work (which is also fun).


----------



## Asar (Oct 24, 2011)

There used to be a place behind the recycling center next to 81 (Allen Bros. I think), but it got torn down years ago. So I'd stay away from that end (the WB Twp. area) and stay up near Bear Creek or something. Everywhere has a pretty decent amount of foot traffic in the summer around here though, and all the places with minimal hikers/walkers/bikers are frequented by ATV riders. I dunno man, if you find a decent spot I'd say go for it. It might be right on the thin line between remote and not remote enough so close to the city.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 24, 2011)

Asar said:


> There used to be a place behind the recycling center next to 81 (Allen Bros. I think), but it got torn down years ago. So I'd stay away from that end (the WB Twp. area) and stay up near Bear Creek or something. Everywhere has a pretty decent amount of foot traffic in the summer around here though, and all the places with minimal hikers/walkers/bikers are frequented by ATV riders. I dunno man, if you find a decent spot I'd say go for it. It might be right on the thin line between remote and not remote enough so close to the city.


 
Yeah, that's where I am, Bear Creek area. 



NeoMaxxAKI said:


> whats the situation with the locals? how about resources? fresh water and food?
> it sounds pretty remote which means it could be a whole lot of fun, as well as a whole lot of work (which is also fun).



Its semi-remote. I have access to running water at this place I'm housed up in. The locals I don't know too much about, but I haven't seen anybody flying a sign at the casino exits yet. Just remember: This is PA. You're not "allowed" to spange. ,,|,, that. I know a ton of spots that are near the quad riders and shit that they don't know about. If you meet up with some of them, I bet you they'd share a beer or two with you though. They're from a trailer park  And also, I lived in this area before I became homeless, so I know alot of people here and I know the woods like the back of my hand


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 24, 2011)

<__<
>__>
bump


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RiS_W9UAZY&feature=youtu.be

1000 Laurel Run Road
Bear Creek,PA 18702


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 25, 2011)

pheonix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RiS_W9UAZY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 1000 Laurel Run Road
> Bear Creek,PA 18702


I bet that place is sold by now >__> Video was posted in April


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 25, 2011)

maybe if it wasn't just under half a million dollars. according to my records it's still for sale and it's been on the market for 182 days so far. $489,000


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 25, 2011)

pheonix said:


> maybe if it wasn't just under half a million dollars. according to my records it's still for sale and it's been on the market for 182 days so far. $489,000


I just looked to see where the fuck that is. I'm by the casino, that's closer to Hanover 
But I'll look into it


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 25, 2011)

Also, its 7.2 miles from where I am :S


----------

